# Gentoo VS. Debian ??

## _desta_

Hallo ! 

Mit diesem Thread möchte ich jene Leute ansprechen die entweder nur Debian, Gentoo oder beide Distributionen verwenden. 

Könnt ihr mir genauere Vorteile der jeweiligen Distribution nennen ? 

Ich habe eine Zeit lange mit Gentoo gearbeitet. Jetzt habe ich neuere Hardware daheim und möchte mich wieder mit dem Thema Linux beschäftigen. Die Hardware ist voll Linuxtauglich. 

Meine Erfahrungen mit Debian sind noch eher sehr gering, aber wenn mir jemand gute Argumente liefern kann werde ich mich mit diesem Thema gerne wieder auseinandersetzen. 

In den nächsten beiden Wochen bekomme ich eine Standleitung und möchte natürlich wieder einen Serverbetrieb aufnehmen. (Mail, Web, FTP) 

Mein Ziel ist es das komplette Netzwerk von mir auf Linuxbasis zu betreiben (außer mein neues Powerbook *g*). 

KDE, Gnome usw. sollten auch so ziemlich am neuesten Stand sein (bei Gentoo sehr einfach laut meinen Erfahrungen). 

Vielleicht versteht ihr das ja das ich meine Zeit nur noch in eine Distribution investieren möchte und das wirklich effektiv !! 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !!!

----------

## trapperjohn

 *_desta_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In den nächsten beiden Wochen bekomme ich eine Standleitung und möchte natürlich wieder einen Serverbetrieb aufnehmen. (Mail, Web, FTP) 
> 
> Mein Ziel ist es das komplette Netzwerk von mir auf Linuxbasis zu betreiben (außer mein neues Powerbook *g*). 

 

Also für einen Server ist Gentoo wohl nicht so die richtige Wahl, da ein System-Update doch meist sehr langwierig ist (aufgrund der Kompilierzeiten).  Und Bleeding-Edge ist auch nicht unbedingt sinvoll für Server. Ich denke da macht Debian (stable) eine bessere Figur.

 *_desta_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KDE, Gnome usw. sollten auch so ziemlich am neuesten Stand sein (bei Gentoo sehr einfach laut meinen Erfahrungen). 
> 
> 

 

Der unstable-Tree von Debian ist zwar meist relativ aktuell, wird aber wohl von der Aktualität nie an Gentoo ran kommen - einfach da die Pakete möglichst allerwelts-kompatibel übersetzt und getestet werden müssen. Von Vorteil ist dabei allerdings die Möglichkeit, ein Update in wenigen Minuten zu vollziehen. 

Fazit: Für einen Server würde ich Debian vorziehen (auch wenn ich persönlich kein Debian-Fan bin ..), da Updates einfacher und meist auch "sicherer" sind (im Sinne von "nach dem Update läuft das System noch ähnlich gut wie vorher"  :Wink:  ). 

Auf dem Desktop aber immer wieder Gentoo. Neueste Features, ans System angepasste Anwendungen, Freedom of Choice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrTom

Ob Debian oder Gentoo besser ist?

Wie so oft eine Frage des Geschmacks.

Ich denke z.B. das Gentoo sehr wohl gut für den Server-Einsatz ist!

Läuft bei mir auch einigen Servern.

Wenn man bei Gentoo nicht jeden Tag emerge u world macht und am besten noch alles installiert was noch masked ist, dann läuft es sehr stabil.

Man sollte große Änderungen immer auf einem Testsystem laufen lassen. Das gilt nicht nur für Gentoo/Debian oder Linux sondern auch für Windows-System. Ich mach mal schnell ein Update von Exchange 2000 auf Exchange 2003! Wenn man etwas nicht schon 1000mal gemacht hat oder es sich um Updates handelt, die man noch nicht kennt... TESTEN!

Leider bringt es aber halt auch nichts, wenn man ein super stabiles System hat, dass aber leider total veraltet ist und somit vieles nicht mehr geht oder Sicherheitslöcher wie ein schweizer Käse hat. 

Also nimmt man da bei Debian dann doch teilweise was aus dem testing-Tree und ist wieder beim Punkt Stabilität.

Für mich war es bis jetzt noch kein Problem, dass Gentoo von Source installiert. Ganz im Gegenteil. Das hat mir schon einiges an Ärger erspart. Zum einem sollte man ein System nicht in der produktiven Zeit updaten (vor allem sollte man immer nur kleine Häppchen einspielen, damit man am Ende sagen kann warum etwas jetzt nicht mehr geht) und zum andern gibt es ja auch Möglichkeiten das Erstellen auf einem anderen Rechner durchführen zu lassen.

Gentoo und Debian sind nach meiner Meinung gleich gut. Ist halt jeweils ein anderer Ansatzpunkt und deshalb reine Geschmackssache bzw. was man für welchen Zweck gerade besser brauchen kann... Oder halt auch, mit was man besser zurecht kommt...

----------

## Decker

Ein Server ist umso sicherer, je weniger Software drauf ist. Daher schwören einige Admins darauf, auf einem Server keine Software zur Entwicklung zu haben. Nichtmal die gcc   :Exclamation: 

Daher fällt gentoo definitiv raus aus der Wahl.

Debian (Woody) habe ich ca. 1 Jahr lang genutzt. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich zum Schluss nur noch genervt war, von dieser "allerweltskompatiblen" Distribution. Stable war schon bei erscheinen relativ outdated. Nach einem Jahr, war die Software dann endgültig völlig veraltet.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dass mir jetzt keiner mit testing oder unstable ankommt. Dann kann ich auf Debian gleich verzichten.

Also auch kein Debian!

Mein "Server-Linux" habe ich daher noch nicht gefunden. Redhat vielleicht?

----------

## _desta_

vielleicht werde ich meinen Server unter BSD betreiben und die Worktstaions, Notebooks mit Gentoo..

----------

## ralph

Zum Thema gentoo auf dem Server kann ich dir nur empfehlen, nochmal ein bißchen im Forum zu suchen, weil es hierzu schon einige threads gab, in denen mit vielen Vorurteilen, die auch hier mal wieder geäußert wurden, schon aufgeräumt wurde.

----------

## jay

Ich persönlich benutze Debian stable mit selbstkompilierten aktuellem Kernel auf dem Server, Gentoo auf den Clients und so groß sind die Unterschiede im Administrationsaufwand wirklich nicht. Warum nicht wie ich beides verwenden und so immer das optimale rausholen?

----------

## Inte

Ob Desktop oder Server. Wenn die Platte groß genug ist wird Gentoo installiert.

Hier und da mal ein alter 486 mit kleiner Platte (kostet nix und brauch keine Kühlung  :Wink: ) der als Router, DHCP-Server, etc. läuft bekommt Debian installiert.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## kollega

hi

solang es nicht wieder um die frage geht, welche distro performanter ist und welche nicht, geb ich jetzt gerne auch mal meinen senf dazu ab  :Smile: 

ich bin immernoch der meinung, dass gentoo egal für welchen zweck einfach die gediegenere distro ist. wer schnell mal eine kiste aufsetzen will, gerade für den desktop-einsatz ist mit debian sicher gut bedient, weil es wie viele schon sagen, keinen kompilier-prozess gibt...

wenn du eine performante kiste hast z.b amd 64fx oder ein gehöriges dual-board, dann würd ich wirklich gentoo hernehmen. denn da macht das bootstrappen noch wirklich laune

in diesem sinne

greetz tobi

----------

## SnorreDev

Ich muss sagen - ich hab auf meinem Server seit knapp 1,5 Jahren Gentoo am laufen, und bin superzufrieden. Wenns wirklich um Performance geht, beim Installieren, dann kannst du  NICENESS setzen, mit Distcc einen 2. Rechner in anspruch nehmen, oder auf einer anderen Kiste Precompilen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also, ich habe Gentoo ersts eit 2 Wochen und muss sagen, das ich echt ein Unterschied. Vor allem, stabil und schnell. Das habe ich seit langer Zeit nicht mit SuSE gehabt. In der Uni habe ich auch Debian, und Debian ist nicht schlecht. Ich habe selber versucht Debian zu installieren, hat aber nie geklappt. Naja, im Prinzip schon, aber dort konnte nie richtig meine alte Einstellungen übernehmen.

Gentoo hat sofort geklappt und obwohl ich von vielen gehört hatte, Gentoo sei schwieriger als Debian, fande ich es nicht so, halt nur viel Zeit aufwendiger, obwohl ich von stage3 gemacht habe. Es gibt noch Sachen, die ich kompilieren muss, aber um ehrlich zu sein, das ist mir lieber, als schon prekompilierte Sachen zu bekommen und predefinierte Einstellungen. Was mir gefallen hat, ist dass man bei gentoo wirklich alles selber machen muss und deshalb auch die Chanche hat, das System so anzupassen, wie man es am besten gefällt, und das konnte ich mit gentoo.

----------

## SnorreDev

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Was mir gefallen hat, ist dass man bei gentoo wirklich alles selber machen muss und deshalb auch die Chanche hat, das System so anzupassen, wie man es am besten gefällt, und das konnte ich mit gentoo.

 

Das ist auch der Punkt, weshalb man bei Gentoo eine riesige Lernkurve hat. Also wenn ich mir anschaue, was ich bei Suse und Redhat gelernt habe... tztztzt...

Bei Gentoo lernt man in 4 Wochen so viel, wie bei Suse und Redhat in 3 Jahren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

und wie, das merke ich jetzt, nur 2 Wochen Gentoo und schon kann ich selber meinen Kernel backen, die Modules laden und xinet services zum Laufen bringen, daemonen zum Laufen bringen und und und... und in nur 2 Wochen. Mit SuSE war das zum Teil unmöglich, da wenn du eine Änderung machst, wirkst sie auch nicht automatisch, eher du lässt Yast laufen, also auf Yast warst du sowieso angewiesen, und wenn ich wirklich was selber machen wollte (bsp: LAMP) dann musste den ganzen Kram von SuSE deinstallieren und selber einrichten, da MySQL und Apache von SuSE irgendwie komisch eingestellt waren   :Mad:  naja, ich bin schon mal sehr glückglich mit gentoo

----------

## trapperjohn

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leider bringt es aber halt auch nichts, wenn man ein super stabiles System hat, dass aber leider total veraltet ist und somit vieles nicht mehr geht oder Sicherheitslöcher wie ein schweizer Käse hat. 
> 
> Also nimmt man da bei Debian dann doch teilweise was aus dem testing-Tree und ist wieder beim Punkt Stabilität.

 

Die Sicherheitslöcher hat man ja gerade nicht, da zwar die Versionen im stable relativ alt (positiv gesprochen: ausgereift...) sind, aber Sicherheitsupdates immer nachgeschoben werden. Also kein Grund, testing zu nehmen.

Trotzdem - Gentoo ist super  :Wink:  Sonst würden wir auch wohl nicht hier diskutieren, oder?

----------

## RolfJ

Moin zusammen,

Gentoo setze ich seit nunmehr 18 Monaten mit wachsender Begeisterung ein. Ich habe bis dahin und seitdem  alle möglichen Distros ausprobiert (Slackware, SuSE, RedHat, Debian, XandrOS, ArkLinux, Knoppix, ... ). Nach anfänglicher Begeisterung für Neues komme ich jedoch immer wieder schnell auf Gentoo zurück, aus mehreren Gründen:

1. Es ist nix kommerzielles, keine Registrierung, FREIE Downloads etc.

2. Das System ist frei nach eigenen Wünschen konfigurierbar

3. Hervorragender Support durch die Community

4. Immer Topaktuell

5. Enormer Lerneffekt

6. Freie Wahl, ob KlickiBunti oder Kommandozeile

7. Paketauswahl

8. Schnell auch bei langsamen Systemen (ich selbst fahre auf einem PIII 450 KDE 3.1.5 mit akzeptabler Geschwindigkeit)

...

Einziger Nachteil von Gentoo ist die zeitweise anfallende Compilierungsorgie beim emerge -u world   :Confused:  . Das ist eben der Preis für Aktualität und Geschwindigkeit, den ich gerne in Kauf nehme...

Bin somit hochzufrieden   :Laughing:  .

Gruß aus dem Norden!

Rolf

----------

## MrTom

 *RolfJ wrote:*   

> Einziger Nachteil von Gentoo ist die zeitweise anfallende Compilierungsorgie beim emerge -u world   

 

Auf dem privaten Desktop hat man aber ja den Vorteil, dass der Benutzer mal ins Bett muss. Und in dieser Zeit kann / darf meine Kiste immer die Welt erneuern.  :Wink: 

Inzwischen merke ich das eigentlich nicht mehr, dass immer alles von Source erstellt wird. Hab z.B. gestern Apache/Mysql/PHP auf meinem Desktop installiert, weil ich was testen möchte. Schnell die USE angepasst. Einen emerge angeworfen. Abendessen, dann Dokus zu meinem Testobjekt gelesen und er war fertig mit emerge. Denke man kann es sich immer einteilen. Und mal schnell ein X installieren muss man ja auch nicht täglich. Meistens sind es ja die kleinen Dinge (Tools, etc.) die man schnell braucht. Diese hat man dann ja auch in wenigen Minuten. Bei mir (P IV 2.6) geht das dann meistens schneller, als wenn ich unter Windows erst mal das Tool im Internet suchen muss, Download und installieren.

----------

## legine

Grüße

Etwas spät, aber besser als nie.

Ich kann nur sagen das ich immer Probleme hatte unter den Binarie Packete herauszufinden mit welchen Optionen Die Software nun installiert ist. Und wenn ich mal etwas ausnamsweise bewust gebraucht habe dann hat es gefehlt. Das war schon nerfig.

Bei Debian ist mir noch negativ aufgefallen das Ich wegen meiner Nvidia Karte noch nicht mal X ohne Netz zum laufen gebracht habe. Somit waren das zwei - Punkte für debian und ich finde in der Gentoo Komunity finde ich mehr hilfe als bei Debian. (Wer Lust hat sich durch 600 Mails amm Tag zu wühlen bitte. Ich ziehe dieses Forum definitiv vor!

Voin Servern kann ich nichts sagen. Bei meiner Praktikumststelle nutzen die Suse (SLES  :Cool:  die funktioniert Prima. Auch wenn das nicht gerade für den Heimgebrauch gedacht ist so sind diese Art von Ditis nicht schlecht (Auch Red Hat bzw. Fedora hat mir am Anfang gereicht.) Im grunde genommen läuft es darauf hinaus wo du glaubst erhälst du die betse Hilfe. Nähmlich dir hilft die betse Disti nicht wenn du nicht herausbekommen warum etwas nicht Funktioniert und wie du es zum laufen bekommst!

----------

## Netcat

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe mich durch viele Distros gewühlt. Angefangen bei Suse zu RedHat zu FreeBSD zu Debian und wieder zurück. Aber bis jetzt bin ich nur mit Gentoo glücklich gerworden es läuft einfach alles   :Wink:  .

Das Problem bei Debian ist das folgende. Es ist alt. Auf dem Server kann das gut gehen. Ich habe selber noch ein Fileserver unter Debian woody. Auf dem Desktop ist es aber einfach nicht zu gebrauchen. Ein KDE 2.x ist einfach öd. Ich habe es danach mit einem testing und unsable versucht und nach kürzerer Zeit war das System nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Auch stable mit ein paar Backports haben meist nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht, da ich z.B. einfach die ATI-Treiber nicht zum laufen gebracht habe.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, die Debian-Gemeinde hat sich in den Gedanken vernarrt ein perfektes, offenes Betriebssystem zu bauen, dabei aber vergessen, dass es auch Leute gibt die einfach ein aktuelles, stabieles Linux wollen, dass nicht durch Yast, ... verunstaltet ist.

Nun bin ich also bei Gentoo gelandet und es ist frustrierend, es funktioniert einfach alles  :Laughing:  .

Mein Fazit ist allso. Für einen Server mag Debian besser sein, das weiss ich nicht. Für den Desktop ist es aber nicht brauchbar.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Netcat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun bin ich also bei Gentoo gelandet und es ist frustrierend, es funktioniert einfach alles  .
> 
> 

 

Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Ist es frustrierend, dass alles funktioniert?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Netcat

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch? Ist es frustrierend, dass alles funktioniert?  

 

War nicht ernst gemeint. Bis jetzt war es einfach immer so, dass nach einer Installation einer Distro irgend etwas nicht funktionierte. Das hat dann immer dazu geführt, dass sie nach spätestens einer Woche wirder von der Platte geflogen ist und ich wieder bei Windows gelandt bin. Nun habe ich Gento seit über zwei Woche am laufen und vermisse Windows überhaupt nicht. Ist kein schlechtes Gefühl, aber ein neues.

----------

## Deever

Von Debian kenne/kannte ich nur den Installer, geiles Ding!  :Smile: 

Allerdings hatte ich dann etwa einen Monat lang keine Zeit mehr für Neues, und nachher hat gleich Gentoo meine Platte(n) erobert, und seither läuft hier nix mehr anderes. Debian ist sicher nicht schlecht, grade für Server, leider hab ichs nie wirklich laufen gehabt!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

